# 222 Rem hand loads



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anybody out there have any solid 222 Rem hand loads?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

For?

I have several loads, from PD, to coyote to deer.

I load 40 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips for prairie dogs, BLC2 and CCI Primers

50 gr nosler Ballistic Tips for Coyotes, BLC2 and CCI Primers

70 gr speer semi spitzer for deer, IMR4895 and CCI Primers. Yes it will stabilize in a 1 in 12 twist, due to the shape.

I load near the max but not up too it as mostly loading for accuracy around full perfomance.

Most of the brass I use is 223 LC military trimmed and necked down as I have a bountiful supply of it and 222 brass is too spendy when I have that sitting around for free. I really like the BLC2 because it meters so accurately through a powder measure and I have had no reason to go to something else. There are lots of other powders out there too that work.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

how do you go about shaping the brass to fit in a 222 chamber? I have an AR in 223 and have alot of brass this 222 is for my friend.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Run them through a 222 resizing die and trim them to 222 minimum length after. Thats it. I reduce loads and work up since I am using military brass, which is thicker. I also have to take out the primer crimp, which I use an inside chamfer tool chucked in the drill just touching enough to take out the crimp.

I have done a couple thousand the last year, stocking up for a pd hunt.

I have thought about having the 3 222's rechambered, but two of them have detacheable box magazines and won't fit a 223.

Plus it doesn't give up much so there really isn't a point since I don't buy any factory ammo.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh okay, I have a bunch of LC brass that i have reloaded alot of, thats 90 percent of the brass that i have, but i have never used that primer pocket brass swager before am i missing something?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

From what it sounds, your brass already has the crimp removed if you have reloaded it before. Otherwise you would have some issues priming. The crimp is common on military brass, but any remanufactured ammo like black hills should have the crimp already removed.

Another note, I would use new or once fired brass for reforming to 222 unless you anneal your brass. It will be much more difficult to pull down the brass if it has been hardened from reloading multiple times.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I just found out I will be reloading for the 222 magnum not the 222. :lol: thank you for your help. You have brought up another topic I am interested in: annealing. Can you anneal brass at any point in its life, say three or four shootings?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes you can anneal any time during a brasses life. but you'll get the most benefit out of it if you start with younger brass.

clean your brass up, anneal, resize and load.

An easy way to get started in annealing is just go buy the cheap Hornady Annealing Kit. It'll give you the chucks and templaq of the right temp. After you get the hang of it, just anneal as you feel. I anneal every other reload, just to keep the brass fairly soft, but i also do not FL resize every time, i use a body die when i anneal and a bushing neck die every time i load.

xdeano


----------

